# Skimmer Skiff vs Ankona



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

You have my interest sparked. I contacted them today to see what the price would be loaded out with options, so I'm waiting to hear back. If i'm not mistaken he is the previous owner of IPB before they sold to bonefish, so the skiff should be pretty well built. I like the Ankona as well so we'll see how they all stack up. Sounds like it'll be nice to take some test rides.


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

Brad was the guy that owned IPB before Bobby took over the 14 at Skimmer. Brad built the worst production boats I've ever seen while Bobby has been working hard at upgrading Skimmer. 

None the less, it seems like comparing apples to oranges since the recommended HP for the Skimmer 17 is 90hp from their website and the base hull is 600 lbs. The price of the engine alone is going to make a difference. 

The Ankona Native would be a better poling skiff, much lighter and runs great with just a 40/50 hp engine. With all the Native 17's built, they obviously have a great track record as far as build quality. Some more pics of the Skimmer 17 showing the deck layout and build details would be helpful....


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Interesting to hear about the build quality changes with the skimmer skiffs.  From some of the pictures I've seen on their Facebook page, it looks like they can finish their skiff quite well, but the Ankona SUVs are always pretty.  This can definitely be a deciding factor for me.

As far as price and performance, when the skimmer skiff is loaded with a 40HP motor, they claim the 17'6" should run in the upper 30s.  This is on par with the speed of the Ankona, and the price with that motor reaches about the same.

But I'm not sure about the hull design of the Skimmer Skiff.  I've wet tested the SUV and liked the ride, but found that it had a tendency to porpoise. This can be solved with weight distribution and trim tabs, but I'm curious about the Skimmer.  I'm also curious about how the Skimmer compares to the SUV in the chop.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

I've never experienced porpoising with our SUV-17 center console, although I have had trim tabs since day one and almost always run with someone seated in front of the console.  It has served us flawlessly for three years on an extremely wide variety of adventures with conditions ranging from ultra shallow and calm, to fairly long distant runs in challenging weather. Ankona is still family owned, still a great company to work with, and still an exceptional value.  Feel free to PM me with any questions you might have about our SUV before Monday the 3rd (when we will leave for our next journey).  I am not a sales rep, and I have no experience with the Skimmer Skiff.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

SurfnFishr, Pm sent.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

> Interesting to hear about the build quality changes with the skimmer skiffs.  From some of the pictures I've seen on their Facebook page, it looks like they can finish their skiff quite well, but the Ankona SUVs are always pretty.  This can definitely be a deciding factor for me.
> 
> As far as price and performance, when the skimmer skiff is loaded with a 40HP motor, they claim the 17'6" should run in the upper 30s.  This is on par with the speed of the Ankona, and the price with that motor reaches about the same.
> 
> But I'm not sure about the hull design of the Skimmer Skiff.  I've wet tested the SUV and liked the ride, but found that it had a tendency to porpoise. This can be solved with weight distribution and trim tabs, but I'm curious about the Skimmer.  I'm also curious about how the Skimmer compares to the SUV in the chop.


I am pretty sure that the porpoising that day was due to a fairly low gas tank but full rear live well. I just got back from two days on the eastern shore barrier islands with my son and we didn't experience any of that. I do think tabs would help overcome those situations when the load distribution isn't best.  Definitely good to seek additional input from others here though. That's how I ended up with mine.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks, CedarCreek. Yeah, the porpoising went away as soon as I sat farther forward, so with trim tabs I feel like this will be a complete non issue. You definitely have a sweet boat, and I think I'm leaning heavily towards Ankona. Especially since there seems to be so little out there about skimmer sniffs.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

You really can't compare the two to be honest, skimmer skiff make a more utilitarian boat that's very simple. Ankona makes a much more finished model, still utilitarian but in my opinion neither model is comparable.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> You really can't compare the two to be honest, skimmer skiff make a more utilitarian boat that's very simple. Ankona makes a much more finished model, still utilitarian but in my opinion neither model is comparable.


Wow struck a nerve from 2015. I don't think Bobby offers the 17 skimmer or at least it's not on the website. As for quality of the skimmer skiff goes Bobby makes a great boat the fit and finish are great for that price point and would be very comparable to a couple in the ankona line. Of course Skimmer is still a relatively small company that only provide two models (unless he still offers the 17 skimmer) I think they are even starting to get into vacume infusion.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Not really a nerve, I’ve just been reading up on skimmer skiffs and plan to get one. I’m not bashing either boat, just stating what I think. I actually prefer boats with the old school fiberglass look and splatter paint like the old commercial boats.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Not really a nerve, I’ve just been reading up on skimmer skiffs and plan to get one. I’m not bashing either boat, just stating what I think. I actually prefer boats with the old school fiberglass look and splatter paint like the old commercial boats.


You don't have to go with the splatter paint look. Skimmer also offers the rolled deck or a nicer finished molded cap with the hatches.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I've owned 2 Natives and loved every minute of them. A true 5" skiff that fishes much bigger than the water it floats in. Poles like a dream.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Here is an example of a recent 16 
Skimmer Bobby just did. They will truly build them how you want utilitarian up to fancy and finished.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

CPurvis said:


> You don't have to go with the splatter paint look. Skimmer also offers the rolled deck or a nicer finished molded cap with the hatches.


Was up at the factory last week, saw the molded cap and was very impressed. Bobby is a great guy and super knowledgeable builder.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes sir, your right but like I said I actually like that look. But to each their own. I think skimmer skiff gets overlooked by a lot of people for some reason.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

I own a 14' billfish, which IMO is one of the most simple skiffs on the market. But I did add pink seadeck... Skimmer makes an excellent skiff for the price point - no if, ands or buts about it. And agree, very overlooked.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Yes sir, your right but like I said I actually like that look. But to each their own. I think skimmer skiff gets overlooked by a lot of people for some reason.


I have an Ankona Native SUV 17 which as I am sure you know, has no floor liner. So they did the splattered paint on the floor of mine to match the outside color.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

kbanashek said:


> I own a 14' billfish, which IMO is one of the most simple skiffs on the market. But I did add pink seadeck... Skimmer makes an excellent skiff for the price point - no if, ands or buts about it. And agree, very overlooked.


I actually looked at billfish 14’s. Whites tackle in fort pierce had one in their shop for a while, just too small for my needs.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> Wow struck a nerve from 2015. I don't think Bobby offers the 17 skimmer or at least it's not on the website. As for quality of the skimmer skiff goes Bobby makes a great boat the fit and finish are great for that price point and would be very comparable to a couple in the ankona line. Of course Skimmer is still a relatively small company that only provide two models (unless he still offers the 17 skimmer) I think they are even starting to get into vacume infusion.


Agree


----------

